# Train Li 53ft Bulk head LGB flat cars



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just to let you know whitch i didnt till tonight LGB made the 53FT UP Bulk head flat car witch is rare so order now thru Train Li witch after me buying 4 there are only a few left. Axle is a class act order as much from him as you can as it is hard to find A honest good to go LGB dealer as Axle fron Train Li.

Nicky.......























Sweet...............


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Jul 2010 05:50 PM 
Axle is a class act order as much from him as you can as it is hard to find A honest good to go LGB dealer as Axle fron Train Li.

Nicky.......


Yes, Axel is good people, he actually called me this week on the phone to check on what he thought was a possible mix up on an order. The item in question was only $2.25, but he still thought he should call to confirm it. 

Looks like a good car for US outline modellers Nick!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang , I made a string of them a few years ago.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered one from Axel last week. At that time he said he only had two left,one of which I ordered. Scheduled for delivery today. These are really nice cars. One of LGB's best and the only one like it in 1/29. I have five from the first issue all repainted and weathered in N.P.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, the dimensions are pretty close to 1:29? 

What's the actual length of the model? 

It sure looks good, and even better painted, although I know they came in day-glo yellow too. 

Regards, greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 24 Jul 2010 07:53 AM 
I ordered one from Axel last week. At that time he said he only had two left,one of which I ordered. Scheduled for delivery today. These are really nice cars. One of LGB's best and the only one like it in 1/29. I have five from the first issue all repainted and weathered in N.P.











I agree Paul, I have 2 of the c/o units from the only run years ago, im so glad they made these again cause they are a really cool looking car. i bought 4 and i beleive only 2 left.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg, 22 and half inchs long........


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
I do replace the trucks with Aristo rollerbearing. They lower the car just a little and certainly are better than the ,in my opinion,cheesy looking LGB trucks. I also replace the oversize foot stirrups with the ones from MDC. I bought about 50 sets of them when MDC went under.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 24 Jul 2010 05:48 PM 
Nick,
I do replace the trucks with Aristo rollerbearing. They lower the car just a little and certainly are better than the ,in my opinion,cheesy looking LGB trucks. I also replace the oversize foot stirrups with the ones from MDC. I bought about 50 sets of them when MDC went under.


QUOTE.....I do replace the trucks with Aristo rollerbearing. They lower the car just a little and certainly are better than the ,in my opinion,cheesy looking LGB trucks......
I agree Pual, i do the same with the trucks as LGB just not goood looking................ check out my LGB flats with Aristo trucks in video


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a thread way back when I first made the ends for mine where I posted the scale size based on a 1:29th scale ruler. not sure where its at.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well they are LGB so I pass. make my own and save big bucks.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Received 4 of them, very nice indeed..


----------

